# Benching 365 = Fractured Wrist



## Infantry87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Exactly what it says. Benched 365 5x Monday and all was well till I turned my wrist a certain way when I was done and heard a rather painful/loud POP. I went all week with slight pain in the wrist. Ive broken my wrist before, so this time the pain wasnt that extreme to where I thought it was something major till this morning, when I woke up to find my hand swollen to the point to my fingers looked like Ball Park franks and the tingling sensation in my finger tips/wrist was unbearable, also my hand was turning a blue/light purple. No surgery needed but, I am currently in a sling and thank god Im in the PCT portion of the cycle.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

dam man...you should quit trying to be a fuckin iron god and then you wouldnt hurt yourself....time to switch hands tonight I guess


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 7, 2012)

Man that sucks. Do u have broken bones, or just torn/ sprained ligaments.
B?
I've put stress fractures on my tibia doing squats before. Shit sucked.


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 7, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> dam man...you should quit trying to be a fuckin iron god and then you wouldnt hurt yourself....time to switch hands tonight I guess



Kinda  like getting some strange


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Idk about the ligaments part yet, Im getting an mri monday to see but the doc said most likely i do. Ive broken this wrist once before as well as my hand 3 times also. Shit fucking sucks and hurts like hell. The nurse gave me a shot of morphine and didnt help so she gave me another  one and then BAM I was on cloud nine for the better part of the day. Kinda blows considering this cycle ive put on 25 pounds and only lost around 3/4 pounds of it and with that being said, this was the best cyxle ive done so far. PCT is def gonna be a hard go around this time for me.


----------



## DF (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn, sorry to hear Infantry.  That totally sucks ass.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Idk about the ligaments part yet, Im getting an mri monday to see but the doc said most likely i do. Ive broken this wrist once before as well as my hand 3 times also. Shit fucking sucks and hurts like hell. The nurse gave me a shot of morphine and didnt help so she gave me another  one and then BAM I was on cloud nine for the better part of the day. Kinda blows considering this cycle ive put on 25 pounds and only lost around 3/4 pounds of it and with that being said, this was the best cyxle ive done so far. PCT is def gonna be a hard go around this time for me.



hey bro next time they are gonna give you pain meds just say you dont handle morphine well and you broke out from the last one...then tell them that they usually use fentynal on you...way fuckin better shit bro!

trust me...I know all the medical tricks...see them daily!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jesus CS, i just wanted the pain to go away, not become a herion addict lol. I've heard of that shit before, and its got a name to be a drooling machine and put u in a retard state of mind for a couple hrs


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 7, 2012)

that sucks bro! i fucked my chest up benching heavy as well.  getting too old for that shit.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn inf.  Sorry to hear that


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 7, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Exactly what it says. Benched 365 5x Monday and all was well till I turned my wrist a certain way when I was done and heard a rather painful/loud POP. I went all week with slight pain in the wrist. Ive broken my wrist before, so this time the pain wasnt that extreme to where I thought it was something major till this morning, when I woke up to find my hand swollen to the point to my fingers looked like Ball Park franks and the tingling sensation in my finger tips/wrist was unbearable, also my hand was turning a blue/light purple. No surgery needed but, I am currently in a sling and thank god Im in the PCT portion of the cycle.



This is why at 225 we put on very good wrist wraps like Inzer Blacks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear bro I hope it's not the hand you jack your boyfriend off with!


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 7, 2012)

First off 365x5 is pretty impressive. Second, sorry to hear about the injury. It always seems no matter how much progress you make something always holds you back.

I sometimes worry about my wrists when I get up over 400. They seem to hold up fine but they usually hurt when done with a set.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm really sorry. Make sure you give it time to heal, you don't want to injure yourself further.


----------



## beasto (Jul 7, 2012)

I always take precautions and wrap my wrist's when going heavy. I know my training partner even wraps the elbows after adding 4 cookies to each side on the the incline. Hope you heal up and have a fast recovery brother!!!


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Jesus CS, i just wanted the pain to go away, not become a herion addict lol. I've heard of that shit before, and its got a name to be a drooling machine and put u in a retard state of mind for a couple hrs



You better watch it.. You might end up on A&E's Intervention.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bro , I hope you recovery soon and well. take care.


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Any update on the MRI results bro?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 11, 2012)

Never heard of someone breaking/fract'n their wrist during bench. That's crazy! Sorry to hear this bro!


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sorry to hear bro I hope it's not the hand you jack your boyfriend off with!



LMFAO) get will soon brother!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 12, 2012)

MRI came back neg on tendons/ligaments but I did tear the muscle running from my wrist to my elbow. Doc said 4/6 wks Ill be good


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn man! Well I'm happy ur MRI came back good now just need to let it heal. Keep us updated bro


----------



## Hurt (Jul 13, 2012)

Stop being such a beast and things like this won't happen  Glad to hear it wasn't as bad as it could have been brother, you'll be at it again soon...plus you're using rips right??? Even better!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hurt, youre.the beast. You curl 365 lol. Yea Im on rips right.now so its gonna help


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to hear your on the mend Bro.


----------

